# RS2 Calipers



## 16V Vento (Jun 14, 2004)

Do anyone knows were the calipers for the RS2 can be purchased? Also, since Porsche's Boxster 4-pistin calipers with fit would there be a problem with the 2004 GLI Jetta?


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: RS2 Calipers (16V Vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V Vento* »_Do anyone knows were the calipers for the RS2 can be purchased? Also, since Porsche's Boxster 4-pistin calipers with fit would there be a problem with the 2004 GLI Jetta?

All depends on the offset of the rotor and what will fit. Of course, some of the offset can be worked with by using a special built carrier. RS2 calipers are not the same as the 996 calipers a lot of us USA coupes run.
Greg


----------

